# Growing vegetables indoors experiment



## hassman789 (Oct 19, 2011)

I have a thread here asking about lighting for indoor vegetables and I said I would make updates on how I do so I made a thread for it. First update

It is 10/19/11 and the plants have just been moved into the house. The subjects(lol)- a tomatoe plant and 3 pepper plants. They are by the sunniest windows I have and the tomatoe and 1 pepper have an old flourescent lamp I had laying around.


The tomatoe and the pepper in the corner, in the same condition as the next 2 peppers







The other 2 peppers. No additional light yet, I may get one.


----------



## patrick86 (Oct 22, 2011)

Cool! I'm going to try and over winter a pepper plant myself this year. I've done it before with success but only to keep them alive until spring, not producing fruit. This year I'm shooting for ripe fruit.

If you're looking for them to produce veggies you'll need more light. Sun through the window can spur on growth but it isn't enough to produce flowers that eventually turn into veggies. Here's a great place to learn the ins and outs of indoor growing http://www.thehotpepper.com/forum/109-grow-tech/ Best of luck to you.


----------



## Toirtis (Oct 22, 2011)

hassman789 said:


> No additional light yet, I may get one.


I strongly suggest it....a small rack, like a wooden IKEA rack, with some dual-tube flourescents would work really well.


----------



## hassman789 (Oct 22, 2011)

Thanks for the advice guys! Yeah I'm looking into some lighting now! I think I'm going to get some flourescents. One of the pepper plants isn't looking good, all it's leaves are wilting, I'm guessing it got a really shady spot or just bad luck. but everything else hasn't died yet lol. And as an update there is no longer a floureecent lamp pointed at the tomatoe plant (needed elsewhere) so I'm trying to rig up another flourescent on it, which will probably involve lots of duct tape lol.


----------



## afraidcrrazy (Nov 9, 2011)

Some people believe growing inside vegetables is hard work. Sure, it is necessary to provide light and water. However, you do not have to worry about frost, weeds, strong wind and the bugs are many who want to make a meal of vegetables. 
Find a sunny spot. Choose a site that receives at least 6-8 hours of direct sun a day. The more light the better. 

A conservatory or south or west facing room works if there is enough sunlight inches or transmission, make the most of your balcony, terrace or patio containers scooting the outdoor season. Turn the container every two days, even for growth. 

Do not have a place illuminated by the sun? Stands grow lights to provide an efficient solution. 

On February 2 Level "Garden Starter Kit, shown at left, provides everything needed to grow vegetables, herbs and more in a compact space. From energy saving light spectrum, trays of self-watering, biodegradable pots and mixing of organic seeds, from the process easier than you ever imagined. 
The vegetables? Make a list of what you grow. If you have never grown vegetables before, consult plant catalogs for ideas. 

Grow only what you and your family likes to eat and only what you need. If ten different types of leaf lettuce seeds seems tempting, plant every week or two. Succession planting will give a continuous harvest. Get tips for growing lettuce indoors. 

Consider the amount of space to give your garden inside. 

Look for words such as mini, baby names and patio plants. This small plant varieties bred to produce well in tight spaces, such as containers. 'Summer baby tap' and 'Little Gem' are two varieties of lettuce that does well in a small space. Growing tomatoes inside is easy if you can provide enough light. Search patio or cherry tomatoes. Chile and spinach also grow. 

The water. Vegetable growing thirst. And, an indoor garden is completely dependent on you for the moisture plants need to thrive. Unlike most house plants are grown in indirect light, vegetables and herbs are growing rapidly in the light or full sunlight throughout the day. Check on them every day. 

Food. The use of organic fertilizers, such as an all-purpose fertilizer to promote healthy growth. Do not fertilize seedlings until they are two pairs of true leaves, since nitrogen can burn the leaves. If the use of inorganic fertilizers, be careful not to get directly into the plant, which can cause burns and fertilizers can be harmful if consumed. In my opinion, organic fertilizers are much safer for use on vegetables. Whether you choose organic or inorganic fertilizers, follow package directions for use. 

Harvest ripe vegetables. This may sound like a truism. But even if you do not use all the vegetables, pick them up anyway to encourage greater production. Most vegetables will stop producing if the plant is allowed to go to seed.
...................................................artificial ferns...........................................


----------



## Shrike (Nov 9, 2011)

> On February 2 Level "Garden Starter Kit, shown at left, provides everything needed to grow vegetables, herbs and more in a compact space. From energy saving light spectrum, trays of self-watering, biodegradable pots and mixing of organic seeds, from the process easier than you ever imagined.


Did you intend to insert a picture here? Or a link?



> artificial ferns


What's up with the artificial fern link?


----------



## hassman789 (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks for the responses, it has been 1 month since the thread started and heres an update. I bought a $11 grow light from walmart, but never got around to putting it up. The tomatoe has grown quite a bit! One pepper died, the other 2 haven't grown that much. At this point, I've decided I'm just trying to get them to survive until spring. Here is their new pictures.

The tomatoe plant has grown a whole level on it's trellis.






Not much change with peppers, but they're looking good and thats all I care about.


----------



## bugmankeith (Feb 22, 2012)

By the looks of it they are in poor condition, your tomato plant is tall and leggy indicating its tall height is only due to it trying to reach more light, the leaves are pale too they should be dark green. I grow tomato seedlings indoors but plant them outside after my frost date, temporary growing inside is fine but not all year. I don't know anyone who grew mature tomato plants indoors unless it was a greenhouse, plants need lots of sunlight and humidity and indoors it's dry and windows filter most sunlight and even strong lights won't properly grow a full sized tomato plant.


----------



## hassman789 (Feb 22, 2012)

Yes I understand conditions are MUCH less than ideal. I don't expect much out of these anymore lol. I will start new ones soon so I am not in the same position this year. At this point, they are just houseplants that I'll put outside in spring to see what happens with them. The peppers have grown a little bit and one has a bud. I put the cheap grow light over the peppers with SMALL hopes of getting just one TINY pepper. Haha lesson learned, start in the spring!!!! Here's some pictures of them as of today. I'm letting the tomato do whatever it wants!!!


----------



## bugmankeith (Feb 23, 2012)

Wow the tomato is like a vine lol. If they make it to spring you'll have a head start at getting vegetables just be sure to gradually introduce them to sunlight, mabye 2 hours more each day outside so the sudden bright sun won't burn the leaves.


----------



## hassman789 (Feb 23, 2012)

Yeah the tomato is just going to do it's own thing this summer! And thanks for telling me about weening it into sun, I would have just put it right into it.


----------



## SamuraiSid (Feb 26, 2012)

hassman789 said:


> Thanks for the advice guys! Yeah I'm looking into some lighting now! I think I'm going to get some flourescents. One of the pepper plants isn't looking good, all it's leaves are wilting, I'm guessing it got a really shady spot or just bad luck. but everything else hasn't died yet lol. And as an update there is no longer a floureecent lamp pointed at the tomatoe plant (needed elsewhere) so I'm trying to rig up another flourescent on it, which will probably involve lots of duct tape lol.


You want to get a book on hydroponics. It will explain all you need to know about caring for indoor veggies.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

